

The Myths of Object-Orientation - swah
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4112

======
dagw
I'm sure the article is great, but it's behind a Springerlink paywall, making
it inaccesible to anyone without a subscription or not willing to pay 25 eur.
That kind of makes it hard to dicsuss.

~~~
route66
[http://www.springerlink.com/content/n7143830149p6861/fulltex...](http://www.springerlink.com/content/n7143830149p6861/fulltext.pdf)
worked for me ...

[edit] that is, without paywall...

~~~
dagw
Awesome. Following the posted links only brought me to a page demanding 25
euros.

